# Fcc 15 b



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I do not know where to file this question so I will post here and in Lighting. Because of the concerns about LED drivers and RFI one of my customers is requesting that the fixtures comply with FCC 15 B. I read articles about the drivers affecting AFCI breakers and causing nuisance tripping. Now there is concern about interfering with radio communications. I requested this info from several major manufactures of LED luminaires but nobody seem to know what I am talking about. Does anybody have any experience with this required listing? I might have to resort back to the magnetic HPS lights. It is for parking lot lighting.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I wonder if he means Part C which is unintentional radiators.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The FCC rules are in Title 47 of the US Code of Federal Requirements. Part 15 is about devices that do not require a license, including "incidental radiators" that basically leak some RF. Class A limits are for commercial devices, class B limits are for residential devices. The manufacturer is required to jump through some hoops (testing, verification, etc.) to comply. 

The fine print on the label may include a declaration that the device complies with class B. There is TONS of stuff coming into the US from Chinese manufacturers dirt cheap on alibaba, Amazon marketplace, etc. that are not UL listed, FCC compliant, nothing. 

If you stick with residential products from a reputable brand it's probably not an issue. 

Some will have the FCC compliance on the sticker / nameplate, some may have the FCC logo on the sticker and the specifics regarding FCC class B or FCC class A in the spec sheet. For example 

https://www.erglighting.com/product/xla-28-watt-142v-cc-xla-l-28-142v-swi/


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you @splatz I was way off. You're correct.
It is Subpart B which is unintentional radiators.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Are they experiencing RF problems with the new drivers, or is it just a company "requirement"? If they're UL listed, they should comply with the FCC regs.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk kb.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I have read up on the FCC 15 B standard. The lights are for a government project and they require " American Made" and FCC 15 B compliant. The cheap overseas , and I mean cheap Home Depot stuff, lights have the documentation. It is the large lighting manufactures that cannot provide documentation. They will send me an email saying it meets standard but the Feds want documentation. We are not allowed to name products on the forum so I am leaving out the fixture manufactures that I use. I guess what I am asking is, How do I go about getting the listing? Or I go back to the old HPS lights? So much for the new technology.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

joebanana said:


> Are they experiencing RF problems with the new drivers, or is it just a company "requirement"? If they're UL listed, they should comply with the FCC regs.




It is a government job and they are worried about radio interference. Older drivers caused problems with AFCI breakers and some with radio communications. That is why the standard was set up but it is very hard to find the " Class B "listings on fixtures.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You can name a manufacturer on this site. People do it all the time. Model numbers too. And links to the data sheets. Post away.

What happens when you call the manufacturer?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> You can name a manufacturer on this site. People do it all the time. Model numbers too. And links to the data sheets. Post away.
> 
> What happens when you call the manufacturer?


Lithonia and RAB. Both products that I have used before and really liked using them. Easy to install and well made. I sent email requests to both and they are checking into it. It is going on three weeks. I think the FCC15B standard came about because of the infant LED and cheap overseas Drivers. Most articles I read are from 5 or more years ago and I am wondering if listing is no longer provided because the newer, better made fixtures do not emit RFI anymore. I am also finding companies have a protocol. Sales rep - Factory rep - technical support- engineering- outdoor …. Right now I am at the outdoor support stage. It would be nice if the DATA sheets included it.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

You need to get on the phone and talk to a tech rep from Lithonia and RAB. they should be able to give you answers a lot quicker than the email route. I can't imagine that either of those companies don't comply with the regs?


Tim


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Call their main phone number listed under their stock ticker profile on CNBC. Tell that person you need engineering support on a government contract.


----------



## fmwowol (Aug 11, 2019)

I wonder if he means Part C which is unintentional radiators.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

fmwowol said:


> I wonder if he means Part C which is unintentional radiators.


I wonder if you are long for this forum.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Are the really worried about interference in a parking lot?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

joe-nwt said:


> Are the really worried about interference in a parking lot?


Yes. They are about 25 feet from the antenna array. Others are in the DATA room. Some places had the ground to air communications messed up by the LED lights and it was cheaper to move the antennas then to remove the new LED lights.

I was hoping someone here had experience with airports and lighting. We went with the old HPS lights and magnetic ballasts.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

These days afci breakers don't false trip like how they used to do. They are as stable as any old thermal/mag trip breaker. If you get a bona fide short circuit or overload they will trip the circuit. Radio waves do not seem to affect them as far as I can tell. Not so with GFI's though, those are radio sensitive so if you have combo afci/gfi breakers there may be a problem.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

fmwowol said:


> I wonder if he means Part C which is unintentional radiators.


Thank you for showing interest. It seems that the standard FCC 15 is convoluted a bit. From what I read, all digital power supplies emit Radio Frequencies and if not filtered correctly then they can interfere with other electronic devices. Whether it be AFCI devices or radio communications. 
Part A basically says it emits RF. Part B says it doesn't emit RF but it might. I do not recall what Part C says. The contracting office requested " B ". Anyway, nobody got back to me so I went with the old reliable HPS lights.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> I wonder if he means Part C which is unintentional radiators.





fmwowol said:


> I wonder if he means Part C which is unintentional radiators.


 @MikeFL looks like he took 4 months to be your fan...:vs_laugh: @MechanicalDVR


----------

